# Trump's Message Has Spread: Hong Kong Protesters Using White Nationalist 'Pepe The Frog' Meme



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Who knew Hong Kong was filled with millions of Oriental White Supremacists. Isn't this heartwarming? Our movement here in the states is now a symbol of hope for millions in Hong Kong and Pepe the Frog meme has been adopted to get that message out. The message of Patriotic Nationalism is reaching global my friends. With Trump, we've taken our nation back and it's inspired the protesters to do the same in Hong Kong. Pepe The Frog is mostly perhaps, at its heart, a symbol used to represent liberty and freedom.







Hong Kong Democracy Protesters Start Using Right-Wing Pepe the Frog Memes at Freedom Protests -- Watch Liberal Media Lose Interest


Pepe The Frog is a symbol of liberty during Hong Kong pro-democracy protests

Pepe the Frog Emerges as Symbol of Resistance in Hong Kong Amid Crackdown


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
Hey libs!...how does it feel to be upstaged in the pursuit of freedom by Hong Kong nationals?....


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> Hey libs!...how does it feel to be upstaged in the pursuit of freedom by Hong Kong nationals?....


Great point!


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> Hey libs!...how does it feel to be upstaged in the pursuit of freedom by Hong Kong nationals?....


How are the libs less patriotic, in your opinion?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> ...



CNN's Chris Cuomo Defends Antifa: Attacks On Police, Journalists "Not Equal" To Fighting Bigots


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


So because one guy supports something you don't like, all libs are less patriotic? Ummm... no, that doesn't make any sense. Please try again.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Two guys? Or the same guy?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Do you have any other stupid questions?...


----------



## Hellokitty (Aug 19, 2019)

This is where libs will start referring to HK protesters using Pepe as white Asians.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> ...



Marching under the Soviet banner....But they're *totally *patriotic!


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> ...


I bet that bi-sexual in your avatar would know!


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 19, 2019)

*There is no such thing as White Nationalism.  There is only Nationalism.  America's Patriots come in all colors.  Men and Women of all races love America, and love President Trump defending this country from The DemNazi Socialist Globalist New Green Scam Fascist Zealots that are trying to destroy it and fundementally transform it in to a third world socialist shit hole.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> ...



Abolishing the Electoral College
Packing the Supreme Court
Open Borders
Illegals > Americans


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


*The so called and misnamed ANTIFA movement started in Nazi Germany and The Soviet Union back in the 1930s so seeing Communist and Soviet Union images, logos and flags should be expected.*


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> Hey libs!...how does it feel to be upstaged in the pursuit of freedom by Hong Kong nationals?....


The Democrats are rooting for their Chinese counterparts to go crush those freedom lovers with tanks.  

Democrats side with our enemies


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 19, 2019)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> ...


*In Hong Kong, they Protest FOR DEMOCRACY!
In Seattle, Democrats Protest AGAINST DEMOCRACY!*


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


geez, in another 75 posts, you might have 100 peeps who you don't like. I'm impressed!


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You have this thing about flag burners, don't you?


----------



## Taz (Aug 19, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


He's saying that he's a communist. Now you know. And stop cowering already!


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2019)

In the now closed Jackie Chan thread, we had already mentioned Bruce Lee, and black was the color, not Peppy's green. Lee's training line goes back to the (apparent nun) Ng Mui, a practitioner of Wing Chun, and Yeoh's movie, Wing Chun, starred Kara Wai, a Hong Kong actress of Manchu ethnicity. This comes full circle, for the Manchu ethnicity speaks volumes for its historical opposition to Beijing.

From the source of the Ijili River,
Ja hehe su yal te,
To our agreeable dinner,
Ja hehe su yal te
(Ascent of the Birch Ladder*, Secret Handbook of a Sibe Manchu Shaman)
* the birch ladder was constructed of steps made of knives which the shaman would ascended barefooted.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Nobody is cowering, and leftists hate Murica.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2019)

#19: Yes, misnamed because the Russians were antifascist.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 19, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Democrats are pro democracy like antifa is against fascism.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 19, 2019)

badger2 said:


> #19: Yes, misnamed because the Russians were antifascist.


*No, they were Communists.

When Nazis think that the only thing worse than Nazism, is well.....  YOU & Communism I think you have a problem.
*


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 19, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > #19: Yes, misnamed because the Russians were antifascist.
> ...


Democrats are communist.  They deny it but they are totally clueless.  If you don't believe Democrats are communist, try to imagine a Democrat saying the government is to big...   you can't...


----------



## RandomPoster (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## jc456 (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > They are more patriotic to the American way then libs are in America...
> ...


it would be a waste of anyone's time to go into any detail, because you are one of them!! you will deflect and deflect and ignore and deflect and when we're not looking you will deflect and deflect, then deflect and deflect.  Did I say you will deflect?  Deflect!!!


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


yes I do...I don't like them...they hate our nation and our founding and they are all democrats....


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


Pretending you don't know that liberals hate the way America was founded...and hate the constitution and the way we hold elections is silly on its face...see?...this is why you libs lose...you are dishonest...you know your party have issues with America and the flag but you prefer to play dumb...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 19, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


>


Democrats protest democracy.  They side with their Chinese counterparts in Hong Kong.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


what does it say about someone who can't admit who they are?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 19, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


That they are phony and lack integrity and sincerity...and inside are ashamed of themselves....


----------



## jc456 (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


there you go!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


 Collectivist/Democrats by nature have no concept of credibility or integrity.  They will say do and justify anything that helps them politically.

 A good example is how democrats rant about trump and stormy Daniel's and the NDA, while Democrats use tax dollars to buy NDAs to cover for sex crimes of Democrats and all the Democrats give everyone involved a total pass.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 19, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Who knew Hong Kong was filled with millions of Oriental White Supremacists. Isn't this heartwarming? Our movement here in the states is now a symbol of hope for millions in Hong Kong and Pepe the Frog meme has been adopted to get that message out. The message of Patriotic Nationalism is reaching global my friends. With Trump, we've taken our nation back and it's inspired the protesters to do the same in Hong Kong. Pepe The Frog is mostly perhaps, at its heart, a symbol used to represent liberty and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can anyone post the grifter's position on the protests in Hong Kong?

Is he will the authoritarian dictators or not?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 19, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Who knew Hong Kong was filled with millions of Oriental White Supremacists. Isn't this heartwarming? Our movement here in the states is now a symbol of hope for millions in Hong Kong and Pepe the Frog meme has been adopted to get that message out. The message of Patriotic Nationalism is reaching global my friends. With Trump, we've taken our nation back and it's inspired the protesters to do the same in Hong Kong. Pepe The Frog is mostly perhaps, at its heart, a symbol used to represent liberty and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO un FRIGGIN real 
YOU CAN NOT KILL WHAT IS IMMORTAL!


 

Praise KEK
I for one welcome kekistans latest acquisition the city of Hong KOng !

and President Tyrone 
Stable GENIUS !


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


They do it because it bothers you. Just trying to yank your chain. Just don't fall for that.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


I'm a libertarian, not a lib. And I do agree with some of McTrump's policies...


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


So when are you coming out of the closet?


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


1. Didn't happen.
2. GOP wouldn't allow Obama's pick, and then McTrump packed the court himself.
3. Never were open.
4. At this point it's not feasible to deport 10 million people and they should be normalized. We're all from immigrants stock, don't forget.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


yep, I don't do stupid.  sorry.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> 1. Didn't happen.
> 2. GOP wouldn't allow Obama's pick, and then McTrump packed the court himself.
> 3. Never were open.
> 4. At this point it's not feasible to deport 10 million people and they should be normalized. We're all from immigrants stock, don't forget.


Just like Obama said.....Elections have consequences.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Why is it that liberals are always first to bring up race gender or sexual preferences?...maybe its because deep down inside they are bigots and so they shout and whine to cover that up....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



1. Democrats stated they wish to abolish the Electoral College
2. No, that's not packing the Court, packing is adding justices from 9 to 15
3. democrats are on record as wanting an open border
4. My mom immigrated here LEGALLY! So your "we're all immigrants" is semi-BS


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm a libertarian, and you're a hillbilly. Just to clear things up.


----------



## Taz (Aug 20, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I. you agree it didn't happen.
2. Never happened.
3. Never happened.
4. You agree that I have a point.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> I'm a libertarian


Good that way your misinformed vote will never count....




Taz said:


> you're a hillbilly


And proud of it....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Stats must pay you by the post irrespective of how absurd they are.  Have fun talking to yourself


----------



## RandomPoster (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 20, 2019)

*Bernie Sanders Arrives In Hong Kong To Lecture Protesters On How Good They Have It Under Communism



*
Bernie Sanders Arrives In Hong Kong To Lecture Protesters On How Good They Have It Under Communism


----------



## badger2 (Aug 20, 2019)

#29 & 30: Russians were antifascist. Mussolini had gotten his way over Hitler's suggestion against sending them to attack Russia.

27 Nov 2016  Revealed: The Tragic Story of the Italian Army That Froze to Death
nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/revealed-the-tragic-story-the-italian-army-froze-to-death-18497


----------

